# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 600k+ *****ia, USA Facebook Public Group for Sale

## mhsujan

I'm selling a 600k+ members facebook funny WWE entertainment group. more than thousand members are from *****ia, USA, India, PK which represents 70% of total members.


Members from "*****ia, USA" represent 70% of the members. The rest are mainly from *****ia, USA countries.


Daily Member Add Request. Most members are funny WWE entertainment fans.

For more details, group link and group insights, pm me.


whatsapp: +8801836467940

----------

